# DS Advantage Sights



## DBML (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi folks. There is a gentleman in Surrey B.C. that makes some very nice machined bowsights called DS Advantage Sights. Does anyone have any contact information for this person. I believe his first name is Detlaf.

Regards,
Brian in Calgary. :smile:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.grantubl.com/ds_advantage.htm


Does this help?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sight*

A friend of mine has one.. very well built.. I like it too.. 

Gilles


----------



## dave* (Sep 9, 2008)

I have one of Detlef's sights, it is an excellent product very well thought out and machined beautifully. 

PM Detlef , he is here on AT as detlef123456


D*


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

Great sight well built i love mine... Detlefs contact is [email protected]
They come in different colours and are reasonably priced. He is very nice to deal with. Highly recomended... Luc:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DBML (Oct 25, 2009)

At the risk of replying to my own post, I have some information to add for anyone looking for a sight from Detlef. Detlef's email address has changed and is now [email protected]. Having tracked him down, with help from the posters on Archery Talk I ordered and received a left-hand sight for my bow in Black and Silver. Delivery was very quick and the quality of the workmanship, in my opinion, is superb.


----------

